# New Zealand Employees of a Relocating Business Visa



## yankk84 (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I'm currently working in London as an animator in a motiongraphics company. My company, own by 2 New Zealanders, is relocating to New Zealand and I'm moving with them to work there for 3-4 months. 

I' applying for the Employees of a Relocating Business Visa category, as I can't apply for the Working Holiday Visa because it's already closed for Spaniards this year (I will need to wait till March 2014) and I can't apply for the Temporary Work Visa because I don't fit in the Essential Skills in Demand Lists.

I submitted my application form, with all the documents they ask for attached, and payed the fee (165 pounds) at the New Zealand Visa Application Centre in London. The women there said everything was alright, but today I received a phone call saying that the actual price of the fee is 800 pounds and that I will need to pay it to continue with the process.

After all the money I payed for the different certificates they asked me to submit (Medical Certificate, X-Ray Certificate, Birth Certificate, Police Certificate of both Spain and the UK,...) I can't cancel the application, so I'm trying to look for any other visa option, but they didn't give me any information and told me to check online. 

I've been searching online and I can't find any information about it. I was wondering if anyone had the same problem before or know any other visa options that don't cost such a big amount of money. I will truly appreciate any information about it!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

yankk84 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm currently working in London as an animator in a motiongraphics company. My company, own by 2 New Zealanders, is relocating to New Zealand and I'm moving with them to work there for 3-4 months.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Personally I think you are applying for the correct visa type in your situation.
It is probably the only option you have since you can't go for WHV or meet the points requirement for Residency via the Skilled Migrant Category or as you say Essential Skills in Demand List.
You also couldn't go for a normal Temporary Work Visa as your employer hasn't relocated yet so offering a person employment doesn't give that employee a job offer in NZ to qualify for the Temporary Work Visa.

The visa you are applying for starts off with a Temporary Work Visa intended to allow you to relocate and work with your employer in New Zealand, but ultimately this visa results in Residency so as such you still have to provide all the necessary certificates (medical report, xrays, police certificates etc) and pay the high fees for this visa as it will eventually give you Residency status and allow you to live and work in NZ permanently.

Just one question though ....... The company you work for has decided to relocate to NZ - ok I get that, but why aren't they paying for your visa to relocate - why is the cost an issue ???

Have a look on the office and fees finder for details of visa costs.
I can assure you the costs for your visa that ultimately results in Residency isn't as expensive as others.
http://www.immigration.govt.nz/migr...lboxLinks/officeandfeescalculator.htm?level=1


----------



## yankk84 (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks for the quick reply!

My company is paying for the cost, but the main issue is the change of the amount...from paying 160 pounds, (which is the amount they told us at the beginning, and the amount the charge me when I handed in the application) to 800 pounds it's a huge difference. 

I handed in the application in the New Zealand Visa Application Centre here in London, so I don't know if maybe there's an agency working as an intermediate or something...


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

yankk84 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply!
> 
> My company is paying for the cost, but the main issue is the change of the amount...from paying 160 pounds, (which is the amount they told us at the beginning, and the amount the charge me when I handed in the application) to 800 pounds it's a huge difference.
> 
> I handed in the application in the New Zealand Visa Application Centre here in London, so I don't know if maybe there's an agency working as an intermediate or something...


Yeah it is a huge difference.
Someone has made a monumental cock up. 
I don't quite understand the fees they told you at the beginning.
I'd speculate the Immigration representative didn't really understand the visa that you were applying for and just quoted a charge associated with some sort of Temporary Work Visa, which is what this visa starts out to be.
£800 is the correct fee for this type of visa processed in London.

There will also probably be a migrant levy fee (around £155) when or if you actually get the Residency status. This is paid at the time you send in your passport for the Residency visa sticker if you go that far.

As I said though Residency visas aren't cheap. Via SMC route the online EOI is $510 then application fee of £1200 plus migrant levy £155!!!


----------



## yankk84 (Aug 14, 2013)

So I guess there isn't any other option than getting the Employees of a Relocating Business Visa and paying £800? 

Thanks for your replies.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

yankk84 said:


> So I guess there isn't any other option than getting the Employees of a Relocating Business Visa and paying £800?
> 
> Thanks for your replies.


If you don't qualify for any other visa then yes this visa and paying the £800 fee is your only option.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

escapedtonz said:


> I you don't qualify for any other visa then yes this visa and paying the £800 fee is your only option.


As the business is relocating, won't the company pay??


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

topcat83 said:


> As the business is relocating, won't the company pay??


See earlier post by OP


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

escapedtonz said:


> See earlier post by OP


I did. Didn't really answer my question. Is the company paying for the move or the visa? If it's the visa then I can understand them being a tad upset about the additional cost, but I assume they'll still be paying it.


----------

